# Nigerian Dwarf Volume?



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

God, I may have asked this question before, but I have a mind like a sieve.

All goats differ, but roughly, what is the noise level of an average Nigerian Dwarf having an average day? And what is the noise of one upset or in heat?

Nigerians are insanely rare here, though we're starting to have a few 50%ers available if you have thousands and thousands. But...I want.

Have neighbours on one side that are fine with anything, and neighbours on the other who can't stand any noise because it might interfere with their really crappy taste in death metal.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

My NDs don't make any noise, in heat or not. They do bleat just a little if really distressed, but nothing bad.


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

People have told me how quiet their Nigerians are, but mine are nothing short of just plain Loud. For the life of me, I cannot figure out why. I have asked questions about it here, and gotten very good suggestions, but nothing seems to work with them. I ignore them, I expose them to different pasture, they have a nice large area to climb on all different kinds of things, I only feed them in the morning (same time every day), they have great looking and smelling Alfalfa hay, and I still can't get them to quiet. 

I'm pretty sure my neighbors hate me. They too have animals, but they're cows and they're pretty quiet. However, the great people on this forum have convinced me that as long as zoning has nothing against goats (it is a big livestock area) that who cares? Let them complain. Hopefully as they grow they will quiet a little; however, I think I just bought someone else's problem animal and her 2 kids!

I have often thought of my neighbors coming over to complain and me saying "try living next door to YOUR KIDS!" Ugh, they're loud!

Again, this is just my experience, and it seems as though they are usually not that bad.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nigerians are on the louder side but with every breed you are going to find some super quiet ones and super loud ones. When I had Nigerians I had plenty of quiet time. But they could be loud at feeding time.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Depends on the goat. A couple of mine are very quiet, hardly giving more than a little "mheh" every once and a while. Then, others can be quite loud. One of my spring babies has recently taken to giving a blood-curdling scream in an attempt to communicate with me.  

Maybe if you let your neighbors come over and see how cute and sweet the Nigerian dwarfs are, they won't mind the noise.  Goat's milk hot chocolate bribery might work too.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice to meet you! Just wanted to say hi from a fellow Australian who is keen on the Nigerians and hoping to AI some of my dairy does in a few years time and slowly grade up. Whereabouts are you? There is also a good facebook page too


----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

keren said:


> Nice to meet you! Just wanted to say hi from a fellow Australian who is keen on the Nigerians and hoping to AI some of my dairy does in a few years time and slowly grade up. Whereabouts are you? There is also a good facebook page too


I'm in the Dandenong Ranges in Victoria  And yeah, I definitely lurk on that Facebook page - I've been lucky enough to meet Michael's goaties!


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

We breed Nigerians here in CT. I have to say that mine are LOUD. However, not everyone's are. Our receive lots of attention and really love people. They are usually loud when any of us get home, feeding time and when they are in heat. My husband has said they don't make a peep until they hear myself or my children, then they get very loud.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Sometimes I think that 2 or 3 goats doesn't feel like a big enough herd to them & they call for more goats to come. Maybe more so if there is only one adult. This is just my personal observation from a few groups of goats. Plus, it's an excuse to get MORE GOATS!

:laugh:


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I like the call for more goats! Any excuse will do -right. 
Mine can be noisy - call for attention, more food or to have their gate to their pen open so they can explore. I have one who screams when she is in heat. Some days they are pretty quiet. 
I have a new little buck and he talks all day long - but not loud. I keep telling him he is going to get a sore throat with all that talk. They all differ.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Catharina may have hit on something. I have 2 Nigerians and 2 Lamanchas. My LaManchas rarely talk at all, but my Nigerians...oh my goodness. They are not distressingly loud, but they vocalize ALOT. I was apologizing left and right to my neighbors when all the kids were still on site because the noise level was pretty constant. However, I do have a small herd. If I take someone out to milk or play or walk or trim or whatever, it is highly noticeable.

I have a good friend with a larger herd (Mostly Nigerians) and, while hers do "talk", they don't seem quite as excitable as mine.


----------



## enggass (Dec 7, 2016)

I will be getting 2 next summer. A Doe and a Wether. I can't imagine they will make to much noise. What time do they go to bed and what time do they rise typically? Are they like chickens? Sunrise/Sunset?


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

enggass said:


> I will be getting 2 next summer. A Doe and a Wether. I can't imagine they will make to much noise. What time do they go to bed and what time do they rise typically? Are they like chickens? Sunrise/Sunset?


I swear mine don't care if it's day or night.  I've camped in the barn a few times during kidding season and they're up and about whenever they feel like it - they eat some time, sleep some time regardless of sunlight.

They learn a routine, though. They will likely adjust their expectations to whatever schedule you decide to have.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm in Australia too so know what you mean by how rare they are right now!! I live close to a farm with a lot (in Australian standards) of 50% nds and one of the 100% NDs. They don't seem that much louder than the rest. Like in my mini breed there are some loud and some quiet it seems. Their Buck is just beautiful though!!! I wish


----------

